# New TT Bike



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at this sucker. I don't always love the aggressively shaped tubing, just from an aesthetic standpoint, but I have to say, this bike looks pretty amazing.

(also, first attempt at uploading photo)


----------



## nacho (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah. Super nice. I hear it will come in around 10 grand. Maybe in 2012 I'll check ebay for one.


----------

